# Netzteil summt und vibriert



## Junky90 (5. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute !
Mir is seit gestern ein merkwürdiges summen und vibrieren im Netzteil aufgefallen.
Das Netzteil is ein 700W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Silber.
Die Komponenten stehen in der Signatur.
Ich benutze dieses Netzteil jetzt genau seit einem Jahr.
Kann mir einer Helfen ?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Aus welcher Entfernung hast du diese Geräusche wahrgenommen?


----------



## Junky90 (6. Februar 2012)

Von direkt davor bis ich aufn Stuhl Sitze praktisch unüberhörbar.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Februar 2012)

Also hörst du diese Geräusche nur, wenn du sehr nahe am Netzteil bist?

Und die "Vibrationen" sind auch nur ganz leicht?


----------



## Junky90 (6. Februar 2012)

nein ich höre es auch wenn ich aufn stuhl sitze und das gehäuse geschlossen is.
Ausserdem sind die Vibration auch deutlich von aussen am gehäuse spürbar.
Sorry hatte mich vorhin um 9.02 Uhr verschrieben.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Februar 2012)

Ah, OK, in dem Falle solltest du das Netzteil zu uns senden (mit einer kleinen Fehlerbeschreibung), wenn es älter als ein Jahr alt ist.


----------



## Veichtel (27. Juni 2012)

ich weis was es ist der lüfter entweder evon den lüfter ist ein so ein Lüfterblatt abgebrochen oder nur ein teil oder das Lager von lüfter kaputt oder irgend was klebt am lüfter ! mach de lüfterschutzgitter mal weg und schau nach


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

Veichtel schrieb:


> ich weis was es ist der lüfter entweder evon den lüfter ist ein so ein Lüfterblatt abgebrochen oder nur ein teil oder das Lager von lüfter kaputt oder irgend was klebt am lüfter ! mach de lüfterschutzgitter mal weg und schau nach


 Lass das besser, da geht die Garantie flöten und schicke das NT zu Be Quiet, dann erhälts du ein neues NT (wenn es durch Garantie gedeckt ist)


----------



## Veichtel (27. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Lass das besser, da geht die Garantie flöten und schicke das NT zu Be Quiet, dann erhälts du ein neues NT (wenn es durch Garantie gedeckt ist)


die wissen doch nicht das man die 4 schrauben von lüfterschutz aufgemacht hat um nachzusehen  bzw man muss eig. da gitter nicht wegmachen D man siht ja durch, ich


----------



## ich111 (27. Juni 2012)

Veichtel schrieb:


> die wissen doch nicht das man die 4 schrauben von lüfterschutz aufgemacht hat um nachzusehen  bzw man muss eig. da gitter nicht wegmachen D man siht ja durch, ich


Durch das Gitter kann man mal reinschauen, aber keinesfalls aufschrauben, da herschen teilweise Spannungen von 400V drinnen vor und die Garantie würde ich auch nicht riskieren


----------



## guidoevo (28. Juni 2012)

Solange du noch Garantie hast bastel da nicht rum sonder schicke es nach be quiet. Die sind sehr kundenorientiert/freundlich, die machen das schon.. Einfacher kannst Du es nicht haben...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2012)

Veichtel schrieb:


> die wissen doch nicht das man die 4 schrauben von lüfterschutz aufgemacht hat um nachzusehen  bzw man muss eig. da gitter nicht wegmachen D man siht ja durch, ich


Doch, das sieht man. Wenn du schon mal 'ne Schraube geschraubt hast, dann siehst du, ob sie schon mal 'benutzt' wurde, oder nicht. Und das wird hier der Fall sein, dass die Schrauben benutzt ausschauen. Und wenn der Support Mitarbeiter am Netzteil eine Schraube sieht, an der geschraubt wurde, kann er auch mal die Gewährleistung verweigern.

Wobei du dir auch nicht vorstellen kannst, was dort noch auftrifft, obwohl 'nen Blinder mit 'nem Krückstrock sieht, dass dort keine Garantie mehr drauf ist... 



ich111 schrieb:


> Durch das Gitter kann man mal reinschauen, aber keinesfalls aufschrauben, da herschen teilweise Spannungen von 400V drinnen vor und die Garantie würde ich auch nicht riskieren


Agreed. Auf keinen Fall sollte man auch nur eine Schraube, die am Netzteil dran ist, entfernen. Unter keinen Umständen, NIEMALS.



guidoevo schrieb:


> Solange du noch Garantie hast bastel da nicht rum sonder schicke es nach be quiet. Die sind sehr kundenorientiert/freundlich, die machen das schon.. Einfacher kannst Du es nicht haben...


 Dem kann man zustimmen - zumindest sofern am Gerät nicht rumgefriemelt wurde! Das mögens da nämlich ganz und gar nicht. Wobei man durchaus sagen könnte, dass jeder Supporter allergisch auf verfriemelte RMA Ware reagiert...


----------

